# new babies!!



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

These two are from one of my wild releases and a Fantail 









Parents


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

and Storm 









And these other two and from two of my blue wild releases.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations!! They are so adorable. Please post more pics as they grow up.


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

maryjane said:


> Congratulations!! They are so adorable. Please post more pics as they grow up.


Will do! 

I wonder if the fantails babys will be white or light blue with a fan tail? anyone know?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling babies and beautiful birds! Thank you for sharing them with us! 

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!

Storm & the fantail (name?) are gorgeous!
It will be interesting to see how their little cuties turn out!

WOW...4 babies! Any names yet?  

Thanks for sharing the pics...look forward to seeing some more family pics!


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> Storm & the fantail (name?) are gorgeous!
> It will be interesting to see how their little cuties turn out!
> ...


I really havent named him (the fantail) His nick name is Meany. My friend gave him to me after his mate died in a hail storm. He got really lonely and since I had pigeons she brought him to me. She wanted him to be happy. This is his first offspring  

lol no names for the new babies yet! though if you have any good names let me know! 

I will be taking more pics tomorrow! the fantails babies are feathering upt!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh poor beautiful fantail called 'Meany'! Is he mean?
How awful for his mate to be killed in a hail storm! OUCH!
Bless you for giving him a nice home and a new mate....now you're rewarded with 2 little babies! For that I'd call him, 'Fan-tastic'!  
Let's see what type of pesonalities the babies have as well as their feather colors...I'm sure if you need help with names, all of us will be happy to make suggestions!  
Looking forward to more pics as well as how the 2 families are doing!
You sure do have your hands 'happily' full!
Blessings to all!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> For that I'd call him, 'Fan-tastic'!


LOL! That name is already taken! FanTastic is MY fantail!  http://www.rims.net/2006Feb14/target0.html

Terry


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Oh poor beautiful fantail called 'Meany'! Is he mean?
> How awful for his mate to be killed in a hail storm! OUCH!
> Bless you for giving him a nice home and a new mate....now you're rewarded with 2 little babies! For that I'd call him, 'Fan-tastic'!
> Let's see what type of pesonalities the babies have as well as their feather colors...I'm sure if you need help with names, all of us will be happy to make suggestions!
> ...



lol yes he is sooo mean! The first day I met him I held him on my finger and brought him up to my face ..and said... "Pretty bird" and he bit me on the lip! gave ame a good blood blister to! 

TO this day he wil take a hunk out of your finger if you try and approach him. But if he lands on you your fine..then he is sweet as a button. 

Storm on the other hand Is sooo sweet ! I raised her from two days old and she slept on my forhead all winter last year. Then after we let her go she wouldnt stop coming inside! TO this day she will land on your head or try and sneak in the house! I thought she was a boy. In fact Im not to sure who is who in the pair 

ok here are update pics of the fantail Babies!

















there going to have the fantail beak ! 

the older baby (by one day)


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

the younger baby









The Blue babies!!!!


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

singles of the blue babies


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> LOL! That name is already taken! FanTastic is MY fantail!  http://www.rims.net/2006Feb14/target0.html
> 
> Terry


o wow!!!! he is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Naturesgift said:


> o wow!!!! he is gorgeous!!!!!


Well, he is a SHE!  Your babies are just precious and very lovely! Thank you for all the photos! Feel free to name your bird the same as mine .. I didn't copyright it or anything  

Terry


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, he is a SHE!  Your babies are just precious and very lovely! Thank you for all the photos! Feel free to name your bird the same as mine .. I didn't copyright it or anything
> 
> Terry




Thanks! but I kind of like Meany since that what he/she is


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi! I have been so busy u forgot to post pics along the way ..but here they are today.



































They started a new nest. they had two eggs. but I felt compelled to share one egg with another pair of pigeons. They seem to be unable ot lay eggs. though they build nest after nest. and sit on an empty nest as though they have an egg. Its been about a week and have been very dovoted parents to there adopted egg. I know they will do fine. One of them was one of the pigeons that hatched a chicken egg. 

both babies seem to be calm and very tame! to which I am very happy!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful youngsters! Thanks for the pics and keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------

